# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Ρεύμα στο μισό σπίτι / Ενδ. λυχνία σβηστή

## geox23

Λύθηκε το θέμα, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ezizu

Βάσει του πίνακα της φωτογραφίας έχεις τριφασική παροχή και δεν υπάρχει η μια από τις τρεις  φάσεις.
Η σωστή διαδικασία , για 100% σωστά αποτελέσματα  είναι να ελεγχθούν με πολύμετρο οι ασφάλειες και όχι μόνο οπτικά, αλλά εφόσον  άλλαξες τις ασφάλειες μεταξύ τους και δεν άλλαξε κάτι, λογικά δεν είναι κάποια ασφάλεια καμμένη .
Οπότε το πρόβλημα είναι στην παροχή ,π.χ.  καμμένη ασφάλεια στο ρολόι, προσωρινή διακοπή μιας φάσης (λόγω προβλήματος-βλάβης) από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ...

----------

